

Why a woman murdered her son with salt - dreamweapon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/03/03/the-rare-disorder-experts-say-drove-lacey-spears-to-murder-her-son-with-salt

======
zcdziura
Absolutely horrible and disgusting. I don't care if this woman is a
psychopath, she tortured and eventually killed her child. She deserves to be
put down.

